# BREWED, CRUDE AND TATTOOED -- #4 in the Maggy Thorsen Coffeehouse Mysteries



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

* Kirkus Reviews: * *"A freak May snowstorm provides the perfect cover for murder in a suburban strip mall [and,] armed with flashlights from Goddard's Pharmacy, Maggy leads her mighty band of retailers on a quest to capture the killer."*

It's May first and in Wisconsin that means the daffodils and hyacinths are poking up their heads. 
Unfortunately, it also means they may freeze their little buds off. The freak snowstorm arrives without warning or so it seems to Maggy Thorsen, co-owner of the coffeehouse Uncommon Grounds.

Trapped, Maggy ventures out into the service corridor looking for sustenance, only to find the body of Way Benson, local developer and owner of the mall. Maggy's discovery unearths other refugees of the storm, most of them with reasons to kill the arrogant Way.

Cut off by the snow, Maggy has to be content to leave Way to become a corpse-sicle. Content, that is, until another member of their intrepid little group is killed and the coffee - sans electricity - gets even colder than the bodies.

"Near the start of Balzo's lively fourth Maggy Thorsen mystery, a sudden spring "thundersnow" traps Maggy and friends in Benson Plaza, the Brookhills, Wis, strip mall where Maggy rents space for her coffee shop, Uncommon Grounds.. . . Credible characters and a well-constructed plot."
Publishers Weekly​
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *    *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Sandra, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Betsy and Ann! I'm SO happy to have the fourth Maggy book up on Kindle. The early books are out of print, so it's wonderful to be able to have them available again. I'm getting emails from new readers from as far away as Australia and Ireland!

ANYway, here's the lowdown on Maggy #4:

 * Kirkus Reviews: * *"A freak May snowstorm provides the perfect cover for murder in a suburban strip mall [and,] armed with flashlights from Goddard's Pharmacy, Maggy leads her mighty band of retailers on a quest to capture the killer."*

It's May first and in Wisconsin that means the daffodils and hyacinths are poking up their heads. 
Unfortunately, it also means they may freeze their little buds off. The freak snowstorm arrives without warning or so it seems to Maggy Thorsen, co-owner of the coffeehouse Uncommon Grounds.

Trapped, Maggy ventures out into the service corridor looking for sustenance, only to find the body of Way Benson, local developer and owner of the mall. Maggy's discovery unearths other refugees of the storm, most of them with reasons to kill the arrogant Way.

Cut off by the snow, Maggy has to be content to leave Way to become a corpse-sicle. Content, that is, until another member of their intrepid little group is killed and the coffee - sans electricity - gets even colder than the bodies.

"Near the start of Balzo's lively fourth Maggy Thorsen mystery, a sudden spring "thundersnow" traps Maggy and friends in Benson Plaza, the Brookhills, Wis, strip mall where Maggy rents space for her coffee shop, Uncommon Grounds.. . . Credible characters and a well-constructed plot."
Publishers Weekly​
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Patricia Terrell form Book 'Em North Carolina is going to be talking with Kathy Klauss about my books tomorrow (Friday) on North Carolina public radio. Hope you'll check it out! http://www.wfss.org/


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*#4 in Sandra Balzo's Maggy Thorsen Wisconsin Coffeehouse Mysteries is now available for Kindle!*

 * Kirkus Reviews: * "_A freak May snowstorm provides the perfect cover for murder in a suburban strip mall [and,] armed with flashlights from Goddard's Pharmacy, Maggy leads her mighty band of retailers on a quest to capture the killer."_

​*It's* May first and in Wisconsin that means the daffodils and hyacinths are poking up their heads. Unfortunately, it also means they may freeze their little buds off. The freak snowstorm arrives without warning or so it seems to Maggy Thorsen, co-owner of the coffeehouse Uncommon Grounds.

Trapped, Maggy ventures out into the service corridor looking for sustenance, only to find the body of Way Benson, local developer and owner of the mall. Maggy's discovery unearths other refugees of the storm, most of them with reasons to kill the arrogant Way.

Cut off by the snow, Maggy has to be content to leave Way to become a corpse-sicle. Content, that is, until another member of their intrepid little group is killed and the coffee - sans electricity - gets even colder than the bodies.

*Publishers Weekly:* _"Near the start of Balzo's lively fourth Maggy Thorsen mystery, a sudden spring "thundersnow" traps Maggy and friends in Benson Plaza, the Brookhills, Wis, strip mall where Maggy rents space for her coffee shop, Uncommon Grounds.. . . Credible characters and a well-constructed plot."_

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_*Kindleboards now has a great new feature: Book pages and sample chapters! * _

Read the first chapter of *Brewed, Crude and Tattooed* here: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B005GHMSWK


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Just back from _*Bouchercon*_, the world mystery convention where nearly 2000 readers and writers gathered--what fun!

My feet are recovering from five days of wearing 4-inch heels (I like to dress up at a conference-the result of spending most "working days" dressed waaay down). Saturday night was an absolute blast. Max Allan Collins (Road to Perdition) has a band and they played rock 'n roll music all night. Al (as he's known in the mystery world, "Max" in the graphic novel world) is a good friend and his band was great. A few writers, including Val McDermid, our Int'l guest of honor, got up to sing. Two other wonderful women--Charlaine Harris (Sookie Stackhouse) and Sara Paretsky (VI Warshawski)--were honored guests. Also great guys on hand, including Parnell Hall, John Lutz, Robert Randisi, William Kent Krueger and Harlan Coben.

Fun fact: The moderator of my panel, Catriona McPherson, a wonderful Scottish writer, called my protagonist, Maggy, "the female Myron Bolitar," Harlan's sports agent protagonist in his original series. Cool!

The bookroom sold out of my books within ten minutes of the panel, so I actually had a line of people wanting me to sign books afterward-yay!! I couldn't believe it-people with two or three $27.95 hardcovers. Amazing. One man actually sold one of the three he'd just bought (the new one, TRIPLE SHOT, which was available for the first time there-I hadn't even seen it) to a woman because she begged him. Helps to have a limited number available! 

Happily, you don't have to pay big bucks to get in on the "_*Grounds*_" floor. The first four books of the series set in Uncommon Grounds, my fictional coffeehouse, are now available on Kindle for just $2.99. Hope you'll check them out!

All the best,
Sandy

 * Kirkus Reviews: * "_A freak May snowstorm provides the perfect cover for murder in a suburban strip mall [and,] armed with flashlights from Goddard's Pharmacy, Maggy leads her mighty band of retailers on a quest to capture the killer."_

​*It's* May first and in Wisconsin that means the daffodils and hyacinths are poking up their heads. Unfortunately, it also means they may freeze their little buds off. The freak snowstorm arrives without warning or so it seems to Maggy Thorsen, co-owner of the coffeehouse Uncommon Grounds.

Trapped, Maggy ventures out into the service corridor looking for sustenance, only to find the body of Way Benson, local developer and owner of the mall. Maggy's discovery unearths other refugees of the storm, most of them with reasons to kill the arrogant Way.

Cut off by the snow, Maggy has to be content to leave Way to become a corpse-sicle. Content, that is, until another member of their intrepid little group is killed and the coffee - sans electricity - gets even colder than the bodies.

*Publishers Weekly:* _"Near the start of Balzo's lively fourth Maggy Thorsen mystery, a sudden spring "thundersnow" traps Maggy and friends in Benson Plaza, the Brookhills, Wis, strip mall where Maggy rents space for her coffee shop, Uncommon Grounds.. . . Credible characters and a well-constructed plot."_

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_*"Sandra Balzo (who else has ever set a snow-bound, Christie-esque locked room mystery . . . in a strip mall?)"*
--Catriona McPherson_

 * Kirkus Reviews: * *"A freak May snowstorm provides the perfect cover for murder in a suburban strip mall [and,] armed with flashlights from Goddard's Pharmacy, Maggy leads her mighty band of retailers on a quest to capture the killer."*

It's May first and in Wisconsin that means the daffodils and hyacinths are poking up their heads. 
Unfortunately, it also means they may freeze their little buds off. The freak snowstorm arrives without warning or so it seems to Maggy Thorsen, co-owner of the coffeehouse Uncommon Grounds.

Trapped, Maggy ventures out into the service corridor looking for sustenance, only to find the body of Way Benson, local developer and owner of the mall. Maggy's discovery unearths other refugees of the storm, most of them with reasons to kill the arrogant Way.

Cut off by the snow, Maggy has to be content to leave Way to become a corpse-sicle. Content, that is, until another member of their intrepid little group is killed and the coffee - sans electricity - gets even colder than the bodies.

"Near the start of Balzo's lively fourth Maggy Thorsen mystery, a sudden spring "thundersnow" traps Maggy and friends in Benson Plaza, the Brookhills, Wis, strip mall where Maggy rents space for her coffee shop, Uncommon Grounds.. . . Credible characters and a well-constructed plot."
Publishers Weekly​
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Rain, rain go away . . . but at least it's not snowing--yet!


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Reviews are starting to come in for _*Triple Shot*_, the seventh Maggy Thorsen coffeehouse mystery, and they continue to be stellar. _*Triple Shot*_ will be out December 1st in hardcover for $27.95, but the first four Maggy Thorsen mysteries are now available on Kindle for just $2.99. Time to fire up that Kindle (or kindle your Fire  and get in on the _*Grounds*_ floor!

". . . stimulating seventh Maggy Thorsen mystery . . . This amusing, well-written entry should win Balzo more fans."
_Publisher Weekly_

"Maggy is on-site to put the pieces together, becoming an instant Internet sensation. Multiple bodies notwithstanding, this is appealing, lighthearted fare."
_Booklist_

". . . affirms this series remains one of the best gourmet amateur sleuths on the market."
_The Mystery Gazette_

"[Maggy Thorsen Mystery series] has taken on the maturity of a seasoned, well-grounded series that both feels comfortable to sink into, but had been updated enough to bring readers new enthusiasm and enjoyment. Highly recommended." 
_Bookreaders Heaven_

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*#4 in Sandra Balzo's Maggy Thorsen Wisconsin Coffeehouse Mysteries is now available for Kindle!*

 * Kirkus Reviews: * "_A freak May snowstorm provides the perfect cover for murder in a suburban strip mall [and,] armed with flashlights from Goddard's Pharmacy, Maggy leads her mighty band of retailers on a quest to capture the killer."_

​*It's* May first and in Wisconsin that means the daffodils and hyacinths are poking up their heads. Unfortunately, it also means they may freeze their little buds off. The freak snowstorm arrives without warning or so it seems to Maggy Thorsen, co-owner of the coffeehouse Uncommon Grounds.

Trapped, Maggy ventures out into the service corridor looking for sustenance, only to find the body of Way Benson, local developer and owner of the mall. Maggy's discovery unearths other refugees of the storm, most of them with reasons to kill the arrogant Way.

Cut off by the snow, Maggy has to be content to leave Way to become a corpse-sicle. Content, that is, until another member of their intrepid little group is killed and the coffee - sans electricity - gets even colder than the bodies.

*Publishers Weekly:* _"Near the start of Balzo's lively fourth Maggy Thorsen mystery, a sudden spring "thundersnow" traps Maggy and friends in Benson Plaza, the Brookhills, Wis, strip mall where Maggy rents space for her coffee shop, Uncommon Grounds.. . . Credible characters and a well-constructed plot."_

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Reviews are starting to come in for _*Triple Shot*_, the seventh Maggy Thorsen coffeehouse mystery, and they continue to be stellar. _*Triple Shot*_ will be out December 1st in hardcover for $27.95, but the first four Maggy Thorsen mysteries are available on Kindle and now through New Year's, they'll feature a bonus: a sampling of my favorite simple (very necessary for me  food and drink recipes -- all for just $2.99!

Here's one of them:

Eggnog Latte

1 shot quality espresso
10 oz steamed eggnog ("lite" eggnog works best for frothing)
Cinnamon and/or nutmeg for dusting

Combine espresso and steamed eggnog in a latte mug. Dust with cinnamon and nutmeg and enjoy with good book 

Wishing you the best of the holidays,
Sandy
www.SandraBalzo.com


"[Maggy Thorsen Mystery series] has taken on the maturity of a seasoned, well-grounded series 
that both feels comfortable to sink into, but had been updated enough to bring readers new enthusiasm and enjoyment. 
Highly recommended." 
_Bookreaders Heaven_​
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries*     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Hope you'll check out my podcast with Unruly Guides: http://tinyurl.com/749y92g*

_Plus . ._ .

_*TRIPLE SHOT*_ the seventh Maggy Thorsen mystery has just been released! It's *$27.95* in hardcover, but the first four books in the series are available on Kindle. Now through New Year's, they'll feature a bonus: a sampling of my favorite simple (very necessary for me  food and drink recipes -- all for just *$2.99*!

Here's one of them:

*Eggnog Latte*

1 shot quality espresso
10 oz steamed eggnog ("lite" eggnog works best for frothing)
Cinnamon and/or nutmeg for dusting

Combine espresso and steamed eggnog in a latte mug. Dust with cinnamon and nutmeg and enjoy with good book 

Wishing you the best of the holidays,
Sandy
www.SandraBalzo.com

"[Maggy Thorsen Mystery series] has taken on the maturity of a seasoned, well-grounded series 
that both feels comfortable to sink into, but had been updated enough to bring readers new enthusiasm and enjoyment. 
Highly recommended." 
Bookreaders Heaven​
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

* Kirkus Reviews: * *"A freak May snowstorm provides the perfect cover for murder in a suburban strip mall [and,] armed with flashlights from Goddard's Pharmacy, Maggy leads her mighty band of retailers on a quest to capture the killer."*

It's May first and in Wisconsin that means the daffodils and hyacinths are poking up their heads. 
Unfortunately, it also means they may freeze their little buds off. The freak snowstorm arrives without warning or so it seems to Maggy Thorsen, co-owner of the coffeehouse Uncommon Grounds.

Trapped, Maggy ventures out into the service corridor looking for sustenance, only to find the body of Way Benson, local developer and owner of the mall. Maggy's discovery unearths other refugees of the storm, most of them with reasons to kill the arrogant Way.

Cut off by the snow, Maggy has to be content to leave Way to become a corpse-sicle. Content, that is, until another member of their intrepid little group is killed and the coffee - sans electricity - gets even colder than the bodies.

"Near the start of Balzo's lively fourth Maggy Thorsen mystery, a sudden spring "thundersnow" traps Maggy and friends in Benson Plaza, the Brookhills, Wis, strip mall where Maggy rents space for her coffee shop, Uncommon Grounds.. . . Credible characters and a well-constructed plot."
Publishers Weekly​
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *    *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*#4 in Sandra Balzo's Maggy Thorsen Wisconsin Coffeehouse Mysteries is now available for Kindle!*

 * Kirkus Reviews: * "_A freak May snowstorm provides the perfect cover for murder in a suburban strip mall [and,] armed with flashlights from Goddard's Pharmacy, Maggy leads her mighty band of retailers on a quest to capture the killer."_

​*It's* May first and in Wisconsin that means the daffodils and hyacinths are poking up their heads. Unfortunately, it also means they may freeze their little buds off. The freak snowstorm arrives without warning or so it seems to Maggy Thorsen, co-owner of the coffeehouse Uncommon Grounds.

Trapped, Maggy ventures out into the service corridor looking for sustenance, only to find the body of Way Benson, local developer and owner of the mall. Maggy's discovery unearths other refugees of the storm, most of them with reasons to kill the arrogant Way.

Cut off by the snow, Maggy has to be content to leave Way to become a corpse-sicle. Content, that is, until another member of their intrepid little group is killed and the coffee - sans electricity - gets even colder than the bodies.

*Publishers Weekly:* _"Near the start of Balzo's lively fourth Maggy Thorsen mystery, a sudden spring "thundersnow" traps Maggy and friends in Benson Plaza, the Brookhills, Wis, strip mall where Maggy rents space for her coffee shop, Uncommon Grounds.. . . Credible characters and a well-constructed plot."_

_*Look for installments 5 and 6 of the Maggy Thorsen Mysteries--FROM THE GROUNDS UP and A CUP OF JOE--next month on Kindle!*_

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

[size=12pt]* Kirkus Reviews: * "_A freak May snowstorm provides the perfect cover for murder in a suburban strip mall [and,] armed with flashlights from Goddard's Pharmacy, Maggy leads her mighty band of retailers on a quest to capture the killer."_

​*It's* May first and in Wisconsin that means the daffodils and hyacinths are poking up their heads. Unfortunately, it also means they may freeze their little buds off. The freak snowstorm arrives without warning or so it seems to Maggy Thorsen, co-owner of the coffeehouse Uncommon Grounds.

Trapped, Maggy ventures out into the service corridor looking for sustenance, only to find the body of Way Benson, local developer and owner of the mall. Maggy's discovery unearths other refugees of the storm, most of them with reasons to kill the arrogant Way.

Cut off by the snow, Maggy has to be content to leave Way to become a corpse-sicle. Content, that is, until another member of their intrepid little group is killed and the coffee - sans electricity - gets even colder than the bodies.

*Publishers Weekly:* _"Near the start of Balzo's lively fourth Maggy Thorsen mystery, a sudden spring "thundersnow" traps Maggy and friends in Benson Plaza, the Brookhills, Wis, strip mall where Maggy rents space for her coffee shop, Uncommon Grounds.. . . Credible characters and a well-constructed plot."_

_*Look for installments 5 and 6 of the Maggy Thorsen Mysteries--FROM THE GROUNDS UP and A CUP OF JOE--next month on Kindle!*_

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*My Book, The Movie*

No, there's no movie option (yet?) for _the Maggy Thorsen Mysteries_, but on Marshal Zeringue's great blog I cast the roles . . .

http://mybookthemovie.blogspot.com/2012/01/sandra-balzos-triple-shot.html


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like a very fun and witty book! Love your voice!


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Tamara! Speaking of voices, I just signed the contract with a narrator for my very first audio book! It's UNCOMMON GROUNDS, which is the lead book in the Maggy series. I "auditioned" five narrators whose voices I liked, and it was amazing how certain I was about which one to pick. Her name is Karen Savage and . . . well, she was just Maggy. Or at least the Maggy I hear in my head . . .  

We writers are a scary breed 

All the best,
Sandy


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

[size=12pt]* Kirkus Reviews: * "_A freak May snowstorm provides the perfect cover for murder in a suburban strip mall [and,] armed with flashlights from Goddard's Pharmacy, Maggy leads her mighty band of retailers on a quest to capture the killer."_

​*It's* May first and in Wisconsin that means the daffodils and hyacinths are poking up their heads. Unfortunately, it also means they may freeze their little buds off. The freak snowstorm arrives without warning or so it seems to Maggy Thorsen, co-owner of the coffeehouse Uncommon Grounds.

Trapped, Maggy ventures out into the service corridor looking for sustenance, only to find the body of Way Benson, local developer and owner of the mall. Maggy's discovery unearths other refugees of the storm, most of them with reasons to kill the arrogant Way.

Cut off by the snow, Maggy has to be content to leave Way to become a corpse-sicle. Content, that is, until another member of their intrepid little group is killed and the coffee - sans electricity - gets even colder than the bodies.

*Publishers Weekly:* _"Near the start of Balzo's lively fourth Maggy Thorsen mystery, a sudden spring "thundersnow" traps Maggy and friends in Benson Plaza, the Brookhills, Wis, strip mall where Maggy rents space for her coffee shop, Uncommon Grounds.. . . Credible characters and a well-constructed plot."_

_*Look for installments 5 and 6 of the Maggy Thorsen Mysteries--FROM THE GROUNDS UP and A CUP OF JO--next month on Kindle!*_

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

[size=12pt]Book #4 of the *Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *

[size=12pt]_*"Who else has ever set a snow-bound, Christie-esque locked room mystery...in a strip mall?"*_​
*Reviews * are coming in for _*Triple Shot*_, the seventh Maggy Thorsen coffeehouse mystery, and they continue to be stellar. _*Triple Shot*_ came out December 1st in hardcover for $27.95, but the first four Maggy Thorsen mysteries are now available on Kindle for just $2.99 and the fifth, _*From the Grounds Up*_, will be up later this week. Time to fire up that Kindle (or kindle your Fire  and get in on the _*Grounds*_ floor!

". . . stimulating seventh Maggy Thorsen mystery . . . This amusing, well-written entry should win Balzo more fans."
_Publisher Weekly_

"Maggy is on-site to put the pieces together, becoming an instant Internet sensation. Multiple bodies notwithstanding, this is appealing, lighthearted fare."
_Booklist_

". . . affirms this series remains one of the best gourmet amateur sleuths on the market."
_The Mystery Gazette_

"[Maggy Thorsen Mystery series] has taken on the maturity of a seasoned, well-grounded series that both feels comfortable to sink into, but had been updated enough to bring readers new enthusiasm and enjoyment. Highly recommended." 
_Bookreaders Heaven_

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *  [/url


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

[size=12pt]* Kirkus Reviews: * "_A freak May snowstorm provides the perfect cover for murder in a suburban strip mall [and,] armed with flashlights from Goddard's Pharmacy, Maggy leads her mighty band of retailers on a quest to capture the killer."_
_*
Brewed, Crude and Tattooed*_ is the fourth book in the now seven-book Maggy Thorsen Coffeehouse Mystery series. The follow-up to _*Brewed, Crude and Tattooed*_--_*From the Grounds Up*_--is available on Kindle starting today, and the second in the series--_*Grounds for Murder*_--is today's _Book of the Day_ (scroll to top of this Kindleboards page). Any and all of the e-Maggys are just $2.99 each.

​*It's* May first and in Wisconsin that means the daffodils and hyacinths are poking up their heads. Unfortunately, it also means they may freeze their little buds off. The freak snowstorm arrives without warning or so it seems to Maggy Thorsen, co-owner of the coffeehouse Uncommon Grounds.

Trapped, Maggy ventures out into the service corridor looking for sustenance, only to find the body of Way Benson, local developer and owner of the mall. Maggy's discovery unearths other refugees of the storm, most of them with reasons to kill the arrogant Way.

Cut off by the snow, Maggy has to be content to leave Way to become a corpse-sicle. Content, that is, until another member of their intrepid little group is killed and the coffee - sans electricity - gets even colder than the bodies.

*Publishers Weekly:* _"Near the start of Balzo's lively fourth Maggy Thorsen mystery, a sudden spring "thundersnow" traps Maggy and friends in Benson Plaza, the Brookhills, Wis, strip mall where Maggy rents space for her coffee shop, Uncommon Grounds.. . . Credible characters and a well-constructed plot."_

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *      *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

[size=12pt]Book #4 of the *Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *

[size=12pt]_*"Who else has ever set a snow-bound, Christie-esque locked room mystery...in a strip mall?"*_​
*Reviews * are coming in for _*Triple Shot*_, the seventh Maggy Thorsen coffeehouse mystery, and they continue to be stellar. _*Triple Shot*_ came out December 1st in hardcover for $27.95, but the first six Maggy Thorsen mysteries are now available on Kindle for just $2.99. Time to fire up that Kindle (or kindle your Fire  and get in on the _*Grounds*_ floor!

". . . stimulating seventh Maggy Thorsen mystery . . . This amusing, well-written entry should win Balzo more fans."
_Publisher Weekly_

"Maggy is on-site to put the pieces together, becoming an instant Internet sensation. Multiple bodies notwithstanding, this is appealing, lighthearted fare."
_Booklist_

". . . affirms this series remains one of the best gourmet amateur sleuths on the market."
_The Mystery Gazette_

"[Maggy Thorsen Mystery series] has taken on the maturity of a seasoned, well-grounded series that both feels comfortable to sink into, but had been updated enough to bring readers new enthusiasm and enjoyment. Highly recommended." 
_Bookreaders Heaven_

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *       * Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

My Kindle original, _*Heaven's Fire*_, is free on Amazon today! (Offer ends at midnight. Pacific time. Your mileage may vary  _*Heaven's Fire*_ is currently *#8* on the free Kindle Romantic Suspense list and in the *Top 100 of Genre Fiction*.

​
"Equal parts thriller, romance and family saga . . .
a compelling and deeply human read."
Joan Johnston, New York Times bestselling author of Texas Bride​
"_*Heaven's Fire*_" may be what Pasquale Firenze, patriarch of the family-owned Firenze Fireworks, calls his painting of the night sky with light, color and sound, but television producer Wendy "Jake" Jacobus has more practical considerations than her featured showman's artistry. Or so she believes, until Pasquale is killed--live on-camera--by an explosion, and Jake is hurled into a tangled web triggered by her job, her legacy as a cancer survivor, and her growing attraction to Simon Aamot, the federal agent assigned to the investigation.

Aamot has problems as well, but when the two are forced together by the tragedy, the man unable to let go of his past and the woman afraid to trust her future must race to prevent another catastrophic explosion--this one at the county's Fourth of July celebration.

"Rooted in the dangerously exotic world of a multi-generational fireworks company. . . spell-binding."
Jeremiah Healy, award-winning author of The Only Good Lawyer and Spiral

"A fast-paced mystery that explodes off the page."
Ali Brandon, national bestselling author of Double Booked for Death​
​
*You, too, can get your own slice of Heaven.
Just be sure to do it today*!​
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *      *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------

